# Butter Bell?



## brie (Apr 7, 2003)

I recently got a part-time job at a kitchen implement store (think Williams-Sonoma, but mom-and-pop based with pastries in the back). I have been encouraged to get familiar with everything the store carries, which isn't too terribly hard because, oh-gee-darn, I get a discount on everything I buy and really, how hard is it to become acquainted with discounted All-Clads or Wusthofs? One of the things which has me puzzled is the Butter Bell. Does this really work, or is it a waste of time? It retails for $20 at the store and is one of the more gadgety type things, so I'm not likely to drop a Jackson on it to discover it clutters up my counter and doesn't work, to boot.

Your opinion?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Got mine fro King Arthur's. The price is right (at your store) and it keeps the butter fresh and soft without going stale. Get one, you'll see.


----------



## kjente2 (Sep 24, 2002)

we have one and yes, it really works! I have a hand thrown pottery model, but its the same. 
I took a class Peter Reinhart was teaching, he said that he doesn't like to plug merchandise, but that and the hearthkit were two that he thought were worthwhile...


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

What's a Butter bell exactly? Is it one of those little dishes that holds a stick of butter and has a lid  

Jock


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Jock, click on the link in Brie's message, where it says Butter Bell.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

A local potter makes these and Wanda bought a bunch to give as Christmas gifts this past year. They work great, so I am told. Wanda must have bought 7 or 8 of the things to give away and forgot to get one for us!!! The woman who made them said that they originated in France, but not Im not sure about the origin of them.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

That's pretty cool. I think I need to get one of these  

Jock


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I just saw them in the Sur La Table catalog for $19.99- the white one with the blue stripe was $21.00.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

They work very well. But ask yourself: how important is it to you to have butter spreadable all the time? Are you able to take the butter out of the fridge in sufficient time for it to soften, and/or have you mastered softening it in the microwave? If you can say "Not Very" to the first question, or "Yes or Yes" to the second, do you really want to spend the money for something that will just sit on the counter?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Useful maybe not. Cool definitly. Will I buy one? No, I don't eat butter. I just cook/bake with it.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Good thread...

I hadn't heard of this product until this was posted. Found it at a local store for $26, took it out, read the instructions, etc.

I suppose if you have the money and would use the butter enough and would replace the water with diligence, then sure it's worth every penny.

I personally can think of a couple of things I'd rather spend that amount of money on, not to mention, I can do the exact same thing with any type of sealed (not porous) mug/thick glass and a bowl as in the picture.

The instructions in the one I looked at said to fill it with 3/4" of water.

All you're doing is putting the butter in the bottom of a saucer type container, turning it upsidedown and placing it into container of water to create an airtight seal.

Perhaps I'll make some homemade butter and try it soon.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I've been wanting one...but figured I didn't need another gadget that doesn't work. I _do_ want my butter spreadable just in case I want it NOW.



Now...I just need a job.


----------



## brie (Apr 7, 2003)

We've sold one a day since the day I got hired, if that says anything .


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

A job Nancy?? Does that mean you are back on your own two feet for good?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I was finally discharged today Isa! Free at last. Oh, I've got more rehab to do...but I'm home in my own little house and getting around okay.

Thanks again to all who have been there for me.

Nancy


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I am so happy for you Nancy! Home sweet home at last. it must be a wonderful feeling for you to be back home at last. I hope the rehab will go well and that you will find a job you like very soon.:bounce:


----------

